# Fastest SX OS License?



## Rektop (Jun 24, 2018)

Anyone purchased a license recently and had a fast delivery? I realize it's the weekend but I've finally got free time and would love a key 
Edit: How recently did you purchase yours?


----------



## leerpsp (Jun 24, 2018)

Rektop said:


> Anyone purchased a license recently and had a fast delivery? I realize it's the weekend but I've finally got free time and would love a key


I got mine from modchipsdirect it took a few hours to get it.


----------



## Dentora (Jun 24, 2018)

Ordered mine from online trends and got mine in just a few mins over an hour.


----------



## Rektop (Jun 24, 2018)

How recently did you guys order? Should've mentioned that 
Edit: Online-trends is out of stock


----------



## leerz (Jun 24, 2018)

r4ib9s - 15 minutes -


----------



## jakkal (Jun 24, 2018)

you wont get your key till monday


----------



## leerpsp (Jun 24, 2018)

Rektop said:


> How recently did you guys order? Should've mentioned that
> Edit: Online-trends is out of stock


I ordered mine on the 1st because it started out being the pro and at 10pm friday i traded in for the key and got it at 1am.
a few people i talked to on another form (will not list) told me they got there's today from them.
so its like 50/50 on if you will but as for sunday that will not happen though.


----------



## gamer4lif3 (Jun 25, 2018)

sending keys fast less than 20min

http://sxflashcard.com/


----------



## quot1990 (Jun 27, 2018)

Miii.it is best, immediate sending


----------



## Ncjayroc (Jul 28, 2018)

gamer4lif3 said:


> sending keys fast less than 20min
> 
> http://sxflashcard.com/


Do they work on weekends i need one asap


----------



## JonoX (Jul 30, 2018)

Ncjayroc said:


> Do they work on weekends i need one asap



https://appledrunk.net sends the code immediately with the order. It's fully automated.


----------



## Sandrine (Aug 1, 2018)

Ncjayroc said:


> Do they work on weekends i need one asap


Yes, they work weekend, I bought mine last Sunday and got the licence within 10 minutes.


----------



## judy1985 (Aug 3, 2018)

Ncjayroc said:


> Do they work on weekends i need one asap


Yes,they works on weekends,and i bought  a os code from them online,they sent me in 5 mininutes.FASTLY!!


----------



## electronrancher (Aug 7, 2018)

gamer4lif3 said:


> sending keys fast less than 20min
> 
> http://sxflashcard.com/



+1 for good service from sxflashcard


----------

